# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Data Manipulation Examples

## davesexcel

Attached is a WorkBook with a data sheet, I thought it would be interesting for members to add their examples of common forum questions to it without disturbing the Data Sheet.

Add a sheet for your example. Keep it simple.

This first example gets the value between two dates. Click the calendars for the dates you want to find the value of.

----------


## teylyn

In order to keep file size under control, it might be a good idea to delete the sheets other than the Data sheet and then just add the sheet with the member's manipulation suggestion?

Here my take at a very simple Pivot Table.

Select company in the page area and see a breakdown of model and cost total by year.

----------


## davesexcel

This example will get the Unique Company names from the  Data Sheet, then will count and get the total Cost for each item.


Edit:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


*appears to be missing from the code*

----------


## davesexcel

Using formulas to: Filter Data, Getting unique items, Countif, Sumif

----------


## davesexcel

Been a while since I added to this.
Back then I had used worksheetfunction.countif to get the unique values.
I updated with a new Get Unique items code.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


The old code is still in the workbook just to show how much the faster using collection is.

----------

